# MECA 2x Syracuse customs 8/11



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello all 
Just scheduled is a 2x MECA event at Syracuse Customs in Brewerton ny..Sq, SPL, show and shine...get your points now as finals is fast approaching! 

The address is 

9037 Brewerton Rd, Brewerton, NY 13029-8509, United States

You can contact me with any questions...thanks and I hope to see you there 

Josh


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's too far- why can't you guys ever host one on my lawn?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Iasca 1x also- featuring bowdown as a judge.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like a blast! Time to get my butt in gear with the cosmetics. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't forget to double clutch...


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea, and no granny shifting!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ughhhh why cant you guys come to the tri state area


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> ughhhh why cant you guys come to the tri state area


Shop aint on wheels yo. :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> Yea, and no granny shifting!!!


You coming down Tom?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> ughhhh why cant you guys come to the tri state area



Do what lol

We were just in Pottsville and will be returning there 9/22 for regional finals and a week after this event in Syracuse is Shake The Lake II in Erie 8/17

My question to you....Is your car even finished? 

Josh


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Iasca 1x also- featuring bowdown as a judge.


Can't tell if for serious.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Can't tell if for serious.


I will be judging IASCA. If there are (3) people in PRO-AM (including myself) Brian did volunteer to judge that class. You coming up?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I will judge pro am unless there is someone else willing to do it... Tom? Anyone?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I will be judging IASCA. If there are (3) people in PRO-AM (including myself) Brian did volunteer to judge that class. You coming up?


Well my drunk reply from where e ver I am is yes I will mske it provided the car holds up.

Ps: new amp , foam , rta


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Justin: Yes, I'm planning on being there.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Arggg
Bump.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

up. Spent too much money in Maine, sleeping in the car for this one.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> up. Spent to much in Maine, sleeping in the car for this one.


At least you don't have to remove the seat covers to feel comfortable. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> At least you don't have to remove the seat covers to feel comfortable. :laugh:


That took me a sec....lol true.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I might bring my idq and do spl if it is available.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bumps.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

There will be meca spl.. Don't think we r doing iasca spl. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent off the paperwork to IASCA this morning.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Sent off the paperwork to IASCA this morning.


epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Show is now official. 

| Syracuse Sound-Off | IASCA Worldwide, Inc. 

1x SQC format only. $15! 

Can't beat that!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Less than a week to go. Guess I should get the pillars back in. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Wait... We never got you that sound deadener...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Wait... We never got you that sound deadener...


Will prbly put the cloth on tomorrow during lunch. If you gots it I can meet up somewhere tonight to gets it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

IASCA Awards have been created.

Pillars should be going back in the car tomorrow. Woohoo.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> IASCA Awards have been created.
> 
> Pillars should be going back in the car tomorrow. Woohoo.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Weather looks great as of now. Partly sunny, high of 76.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Weather looks great as of now. Partly sunny, high of 76.


shhh.....


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

My pillars are back in my car. Did you get yours back in, Justin?

Made some changes since the last show, now I have some tweaking to do.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> My pillars are back in my car. Did you get yours back in, Justin?
> 
> Made some changes since the last show, now I have some tweaking to do.


Not yet. Hopefully today. Lol. The tune should be show worthy though. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Bump it. Making the trek from the northern va. First time out with TintBox 2.0.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

tintbox said:


> Bump it. Making the trek from the northern va. First time out with TintBox 2.0.


Awesome man. Brian had mentioned you were coming up. Looking forward to checking out 2.0.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Definitely simple this time around. Quick tune. I would like to get some ears on it this weekend for sure.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

tintbox said:


> Definitely simple this time around. Quick tune. I would like to get some ears on it this weekend for sure.


I completely understand. I went from a 4way front stage down to a 2way. Amazing the difference.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mike 
Tom Shaw will be judging MECA...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

d3adl1fter said:


> Mike
> Tom Shaw will be judging MECA...


Sweet. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

d3adl1fter said:


> Mike
> Tom Shaw will be judging MECA...


:mean:

Count me out then, that guy knows nothing about sound quality!!!

J/K. Tom is my buddy!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

He's just coming for the toast.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I might have some sugar snap peas and creamy garlic dressing I can contribute if I don't eat them all on the way. I have to pick them first and see how many I have.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Justin will take your creamy dressing.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Justin will take your creamy dressing.


Speaking from experience?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Store was out of plain shirts so they will have to wait till pottsville.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Could of got Brian a pink one? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Justin will take your creamy dressing.


I believe you mean make. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Arrived...

See everyone in the morning


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Onmyway.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Will be there about 9. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone's going to be early.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Someone's going to be early.


I have a couple library and tablet changes to make. Along with a possible tweak if the tune. Gives me extra time. When u arriving? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

leaving shortly


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Great show! Got my judging feet wet... Also thanks for Julian for judging my class (with 5 people no less). Had a great time overall. Can't wait for finals next month! 

Special thanks to Syracuse Customs and Josh/Brian for organizing this event. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I had a blast. Nice meeting all of you as well. Thank you for all the feedback and hope to see ya all soon!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thanx to all that attended! great event with great people.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

What can I say that hasn't been said already...great time...great people...great place...

Judges were efficient today and things flowed...Tom and Justin kudos to you both..

Thanks to all who attended...We repped a few states and another country, in no particular order 
Canada, Eh!
Pa
Ny 
Nj
Va
Ma
Ct (spectator) 

Regional finals is on deck 9/22 

Josh


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Disappointed in myself....I knew my tune was off. I am confident it is a phase issue. That's what I get for not leaving well enough alone. Oh well. Watch out for Pottsville, I'll be back with a vengeance. The usual thanks everyone. Pics later.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Great show, and great times hanging out and talking with everyone. It is always a good time when MECA/IASCA folks get together!

Now on to the pictures.


Mike Still's subs by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Mike Still's head unit by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Julian Ridi by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Josh Kleckner kick panel by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Josh Kleckner head unit by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Josh Kleckner gauges by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0082 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0077 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0076 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0075 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0074 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0073 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0071 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0068 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0067 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0066 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0065 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0064 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0057 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0055 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0054 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0053 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0052 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

_DSC0051 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting pictures. If was to get back out and compete again. Great feedback from everybody as well. Good times!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Brian's Tweeter pods.
















Twist and tape, Twist and tape. Laughs.










The Tintbox 2.0










Julian and his friend tuning.

















This thing got loud.









Then there was this thing...








And this broken F.o.R.d

END/


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey- easy on the ford... Lol


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah I took fourth, that sucked but I discovered how much I like driving in the middle of the night. How different (read: much more RAGE) things are when there are other cars on the road. Now I have some new ideas how to tackle the long drive to finals.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I find my stereo sounds best on a cool dark night of driving. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i found i should finish my car so i can come and actually compete next time..


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thought this thread would be a good place to say- we're putting together an IASCA judges training for jan 25th and 26th... looking to have a IASCA and MECA event on Sunday who's up for it?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Count me in. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


I vote for a 3x iasca event. I'll talk to Moe. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Sun jan 26th? Should have the bills paid from finals by then so I am down.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Sun jan 26th? Should have the bills paid from finals by then so I am down.


Tell me about it lol


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> I'm in!


Me two.


----------

